# My passion



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Some more of my work. I hope I'm not being immodest.you all have such a keen eye for creative art.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Just beautiful! 

Carol


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Carol!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

What beautiful delicate work. You are very talented and patient.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Especially love the third one. :thumbup:


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

these are so beautiful...I absolutely love them..you are very talented


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Martina. I believe that you don't need patience with something you love.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Kathy.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Kathy.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, just amazing work....lovely!!! Is this lace-work?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous and we love seeing such beauty.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you Katsch and Veronica. This is Hardanger embroidery.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Wow, they are amazing. Beautiful work.


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

They are awesome. Out of curiosity over the amount of work involved, how long did each piece take to make!

Great work!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Each piece took about 3 hrs every night for about a month.I teach during the day so this is my way of unwinding. It is very therapeutic for me and relieves stress. It is basically very repetitive, and for some can be monotonous, but for me it is a distraction without applying my mind.
Thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

They are just gorgeous.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Gunni said:


> Some more of my work. I hope I'm not being immodest.you all have such a keen eye for creative art.


Soooooo beautiful, and so perfect! You deserve $$$$$$!


----------



## Easton Knitter (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh, how pretty and so delicate looking!


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my yes. Your Hardanger is beautiful.. I used to do this but it became difficult to see the threads both for cutting and wrapping.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

And how, may I ask, does someone who does work like this be immodest?
Breathtakingly beautiful! I am positively green :hunf:


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They are amazing pieces,great job!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Especially love the third one. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow Keep more coming they are just so pretty.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

All so beautiful!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

This is gorgeous. I love it when "old" handcrafts are still practiced. Especially when someone is very skilled as you are. I hope you are able to teach others...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

They are wonderful, your really artistic.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, those are beautiful! Please, share more, you are very talented.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

They're all so lovely!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

just beautiful!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

What kind of work is this? Is it knitted? and how did you do the centers? Just beautiful.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Amazing. Love them.


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, your work is inspirational! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

these are works of art! I have a couple from my granny and great aunt and I treasure them. These are just so lovely!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, another craft I have to learn, Very nice work


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely, lovely work. It is an inspiration to see what we do well in closing our days!

My best regards,
Carolyn -- Raleigh, NC


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Your work is just so amazingly beautiful--thank you for sharing!!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

That is beautiful


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, can not imagine the hours of work these took. How wonderful to keep these "old" crafts alive.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Fantastic stitching/gift/talent


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely xo ws


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Your work is absolutely stunning!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love this type of work.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Truly beautiful! How I wish I had a knack for such work.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Outstanding! I never got beyond a sampler.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

They are lovely. Hardanger is a skill I wish I had time to learn - the finished objects are all so pretty. Your works are simply elegant.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Amazing work! Love them! You must have a lot of patience x


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Very beautiful! You must have the patience of an angel!


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow patience needed...you have to love this to do it so well


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I love hardanger work. Very well done!


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful, and you are not being immodest.......you have real talent. I tried this and it looked awful. I envy your ability.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I have done a lot of Hardanger, but I can never get my picots to look all that good. I can tell this is a passion of yours - you are SOOOOOO good at it! Do you run into a lot of people who discount it? I mean, on paper, it looks "easy," but in reality, many of the stitches are NOT.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh wow, love all your work, especially like the last one above!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. I love your work


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello Guni......Breathtaking, just beautiful work... you must have a lot of patience....


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Stunning, just love it


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

They are breathtaking! Thank you.


----------



## jjpiano (Mar 12, 2011)

I love your Hardanger work. I have been doing it for the last 40 yrs. Your work is beautiful. Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG! That's all I can say! Gorgeous!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

no these are not knitted. basically needle and thread and a paper pattern. God's gift is all I can say.


----------

